

The Scientist and Engineer's Guide to Digital Signal Processing (excellent free book) - nickb
http://www.dspguide.com/

======
bluishgreen
Good find nickb. I implemented several audio systems including a Noise
reduction filter for a voip provider, an MP3 duplicate detection engine just
by reading this book. I had no prior DSP experience. This has easy to
understand 'feynman' kind of writing. I highly recommend this if you are
digging around DSP or just want to understand signals.

------
nickb
require 'open-uri'; (1..34).to_a.each{|x|
open('<http://www.dspguide.com/CH'+x.to_s+'.PDF'>){|u|
File.open("CH#{x}.PDF","w"){|f|f.puts u.readlines}}}

~~~
luccastera
Thanks nickb. If you are on a windows machine you need to use "wb" instead of
"w" for this to work. Here is a version that works on windows:

require 'open-uri';(1..34).to_a.each{|x| open("CH#{x}.PDF",
"wb").write(open('<http://www.dspguide.com/CH1.PDF'>).read)}

~~~
nickb
Ah, good to know! Thanks!

PS: Those who are wondering wtf this is all about, save it as book.rb and run
'ruby book.rb' and it will grab all the PDFs of that book for you.

